
New Hydrogen Production Method Could Support Sustainable Fuel Creation - donkeyd
https://www.gla.ac.uk/news/headline_682950_en.html
======
donkeyd
The article can be found here:

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-019-12831-0](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-019-12831-0)

